# Purchased Four Railroads!



## travelingheathen (Jun 30, 2019)

Got a hell of a deal on these. I simply couldn't pass them up.
Everyone is welcome to hop any of them at any time.


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Jun 30, 2019)

You know something, I once came up with a house rule in that game where once you own all four railroads, anyone else that lands on one has to pay you the full rent. That person can also decide to pay you extra and take a train across the board to the railroad on the opposite side.


----------



## blue ant (Jul 1, 2019)

I'd take the Pennsylvania railroad, but I ain't going that way.
I'd take the Short Line, but if the line's so short I figure it can't be that good.
I'd take the Reading railroad, but I never learned to read.
But the B.O. railroad? Hell, I'd feel right at home!


----------

